# High end SQ settup



## draft6969 (Aug 4, 2009)

Someone please buy this complete SQ system before i snatch it up. The price is too good to pass up on!!

System for Car Amp and Two Ten Pioneers with Sony MP3 Stereo | eBay


----------



## theoldguy (Nov 17, 2009)

Id pay twice that just based on the picture alone!


----------



## Old Skewl (May 30, 2011)

In the words of Frank Barone *"HOLY CRAP!!" *


----------



## DBlevel (Oct 6, 2006)

Speechless.......................


----------



## mdoc02307 (Mar 8, 2014)

Too bad I'm just a tourist. Otherwise, I could buy this, store it in my closet and take a couple of years to figure out it isn't really what I wanted, lol.


----------



## capea4 (Sep 2, 2010)

Is that pic before or after he stole it?
Jk


----------



## Swissy (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## GS3 (Feb 19, 2006)

theoldguy said:


> Id pay twice that just based on the picture alone!


make an offer

ask him/her to pay you $2000.00 shipped to you and you will recycle the unit through e-waste


----------



## draft6969 (Aug 4, 2009)

I'm sure if he posted pics of the subs it would sell quick.


----------



## Swissy (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## sensarmy (May 25, 2014)

strong delusional seller


----------



## abusiveDAD (Jan 7, 2009)

legit!


----------



## Lou Frasier2 (Jul 17, 2012)

is there not a way to flag things on ebay like there is on craigslist?


----------



## sjr033 (Dec 30, 2011)

What's the problem, they have 100% positive feedback. It has to be legit. 

Side note: Why is there no sarcasm font?


----------



## Lou Frasier2 (Jul 17, 2012)

sjr033 said:


> What's the problem, they have 100% positive feedback. It has to be legit.
> 
> Side note: Why is there no sarcasm font?


----------

